
How I Got A Job Fourteen Days After My Coding Bootcamp - randallkanna
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/how-i-got-a-job-two-weeks-after-my-coding-bootcamp-2/
======
aroundtown
You too can achieve your goals and dreams with this easy two step process.

1\. Be Attractive.

2\. Don't be unattractive.

